# request cool font



## SaiZou (Aug 21, 2006)

can someone make me a cool font saying saizou please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  thanks


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.dafont.com/
This site hassome neat fonts.


----------



## SaiZou (Aug 21, 2006)

i sorta want a one ofa kind


----------



## mekaxero (Aug 22, 2006)

i was bored, and I decided to look on my pc to see what fonts i had sitting around that i made.  I found my old Tactics Ogre font.  made this for u:






I know the o and the u don't really match... but I never got around to finishing the detail of the font.


----------



## SaiZou (Aug 22, 2006)

cool and just to tell ppl this doesnt mean i dont want more fonts ^^ serously that font is coooool


----------



## mekaxero (Aug 22, 2006)

here is the full font, incase anyone wants it.  I never got the chance to make it a real .ttf tho.  and it's been a long time since I last made one.


----------



## SaiZou (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks


----------

